# Angelfish Have Finrot..



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey all, my angels have finrot..Does anyone know how to cure this properly..also goood medicaTIONS.. or a way to do it without meds..any info would be greatly appreciated.. im having a hard time trying to find stuff on the web..thanks for your time

Best regards Sarah


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Sarah:

as long as your water is cleaning, your angel will heal. You don't need medication if the fin rotting is not serious.

Did you just get those angels? It might be stress of moving them to a new environment. If not, you might want to see what is causing the problem. How is your water parameter like?


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

yah they are new angels...they got a bit beaten up by the barb i had in there, he was really mean.. he is out of there now! but i think it is from injury..all my other barbs are fin just this one little guy.. anywho.. i put some melafix in there.. to see if that will help..water param are all good but the ammonia was a bit high at one point.. but i got some ammonia Carb for my filter..and did a water change a few days ago..its brought it down drastically.. should i do another water change?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Logan22. I hope that your angel heals quickly. You asked if you should do another water change. If your ammonia spiked because of the new additions, maybe your tank is cycling. I would do another water change now and another in 3 or 4 days, and keep an eye on the ammonia. If your water is very soft, I'd also recommend adding some Equilibrium or Replenish or similar. (As per Rastapus's advice -- see his IPU forum)

Hope all goes well!


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

How are your angelfish now? Are they getting better with water changes?


----------

